

99 percent of all Mobile Malware Targeted Android Devices  - bado
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/01/21/schiller-security-report/

======
poopsintub
An unbelievable story coming from macrumors.com. Where's that article about
Apple falling behind Microsoft, Android...and what was it, even Nokia?

